#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Wanted house that allows big dogs

## Bowzer

We are moving to CM in December and want to bring our rotweillers with us. We have two.

Price range 15-20k.

----------

